# kooks headers with heat coating



## Darryl (Apr 10, 2010)

I am ready to get a set of kooks headers for my 2005 gto there is an option of having them coated for heat,does this work and is it worth it?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Heat coating is worth it. One of the many reasons I went with coated shorties. They brought engine bay temps down below what the stock iron manifolds could. The coating also keeps the heat inside the header and keep exhaust velocity up.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It also looks cooler too, and will for longer then just a painted header will.


----------

